# Car-Net showing an issue



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

I recently received a notification from my Car-Net app that attention was needed. I figured this was due to the tire pressure light coming on. I filled all tires to 35 PSI and did a reset. The tire light went off but I’m still getting this warning on Car-Net. Any insight? No other warning lights are present on the dash. Maybe the app takes a while to update?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

Have you actually driven the car since you reset? The TPMS in the Atlas does not actually measure the pressure, there are no sensors, the computer infers the pressure from the behaviour of the tires during driving. I don't know how long you have to drive for it to get a reading.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

brachiopod said:


> Have you actually driven the car since you reset? The TPMS in the Atlas does not actually measure the pressure, there are no sensors, the computer infers the pressure from the behaviour of the tires during driving. I don't know how long you have to drive for it to get a reading.


We’ve driven quite a bit after I reset the light. I’ve had a few cars with indirect TPMS and it usually resets pretty quickly. 

I noticed the warning appears under ‘Driver Assistance System’ and not under ‘Tires & Brakes’ so that confused me also. 

If it doesn’t go away in a few more days I’ll take it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

Not that this will help you at the moment, but it might be worth getting one of those $20 bluetooth ODBII readers that you can use with a phone app to read your car's codes to get more detail when something like this comes up. I have one, and it actually saved us once (not with the Atlas) on the freeway when I was able to reset a fatal error code and get started again.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

brachiopod said:


> Not that this will help you at the moment, but it might be worth getting one of those $20 bluetooth ODBII readers that you can use with a phone app to read your car's codes to get more detail when something like this comes up. I have one, and it actually saved us once (not with the Atlas) on the freeway when I was able to reset a fatal error code and get started again.


I do have a pretty decent scan tool, the check engine light itself isn’t on so I didn’t think to hook it up and pull the codes. I’ll probably do it anyway to be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

brachiopod said:


> Have you actually driven the car since you reset? The TPMS in the Atlas does not actually measure the pressure, there are no sensors, the computer infers the pressure from the behaviour of the tires during driving. I don't know how long you have to drive for it to get a reading.


I have to believe the TPMS system reads a signal from the TPMS sensor inside the wheel to determine the pressure, just like those on my other vehicles. Has anyone changed a tire and can acknowledge there is a sensor inside the wheel? Perhaps the sensor on one wheel has failed so it continues to send a false or no reading?


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Chris4789 said:


> I have to believe the TPMS system reads a signal from the TPMS sensor inside the wheel to determine the pressure, just like those on my other vehicles. Has anyone changed a tire and can acknowledge there is a sensor inside the wheel? Perhaps the sensor on one wheel has failed so it continues to send a false or no reading?


There is no sensor inside the wheel. It uses a system called indirect TPMS which uses the ABS sensor to detect wheel rotations. 

“Indirect Tire Pressure Monitoring Systems (TPMS) are the systems that do not have air pressure sensors inside the tires. Rather, they detect a low tire by comparing relative wheel speeds via the Anti-lock Brake System (ABS) wheel speed sensors. When a tire loses air, its diameter decreases slightly.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris4789 said:


> I have to believe the TPMS system reads a signal from the TPMS sensor inside the wheel to determine the pressure, just like those on my other vehicles. Has anyone changed a tire and can acknowledge there is a sensor inside the wheel? Perhaps the sensor on one wheel has failed so it continues to send a false or no reading?


What is it about "Indirect" you don't understand?


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

It will go away, I had the same thing happen to me.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Misio9 said:


> It will go away, I had the same thing happen to me.


I was hoping someone had the same experience. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Took over a day for a Car-Net report on my Tiguan to clear, and it was for low engine oil. Even after it cleared from the dash still took too long to clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Reverse bulb attention came on car net. Cleared the ECM from it and it still showed in carnet. It took a couple days for carnet to clear it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

